# Ten Minute Cook



## Cliff H. (Oct 28, 2006)

Got home just in time to fire up a chimney of Kingsford before the sun went down.

Flash Over






Blazing Hot.





A couple of Select Ribeys








Fast Forward to ten minutes later.






Life is good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2006)

Looked geat Cliff. Man I love ribeyes!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2006)

Mmmm Looks good !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2006)

Very nice Cliff!!


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks great!! I like the first and second pic :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice looking steaks Cliff.

The purple color of the coal looked  8)


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 29, 2006)

Very nice Cliff


----------



## wittdog (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks good Cliff..


----------



## Griff (Oct 29, 2006)

Beef. It's what's for dinner. Looks great.

Griff


----------



## john pen (Oct 30, 2006)

Had my first Ribeye last week..Im hooked....Good looking grub..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Had my first Ribeye last week..Im hooked....Good looking grub..


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> *Had my first Ribeye last week*..Im hooked....Good looking grub..



*WHAT PLANET ARE YOU FROM?!?!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## john pen (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL...I know, can you believe it..NY Strips were always the fav here, then I switched to sirloin...but now   !!!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 30, 2006)

John

Are there many people like you in western New York?

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice job Cliff.  Good eats


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

John, come visit down in Eastern NY.


----------



## john pen (Oct 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> John, come visit down in Eastern NY.



Did I mention Im always up for a road trip...especially if it involves seared cattle flesh..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":frhqomiy]John, come visit down in Eastern NY.



Did I mention Im always up for a road trip...especially if it involves seared cattle flesh.. [/quote:frhqomiy]

Any time! If you travels bring you down this way, your more than welcome!


----------

